# When my Son was 2....



## Kenpojujitsu3 (Mar 22, 2007)

...I began teaching him Ju Jitsu...







...when he became 4 I added Kenpo....






...Yesterday at age 6 I thought I could still take him. So I tackled him to the ground from behind and started raining punches. This nut rolls to guard and blocks punches with his feet....I thought it was luck he was blocking...he proved me VERY wrong so we took some pics of the final result.











Hawkins IV by armbar. The surprising part is 1) I didn't give him the arm he got it himself 2) I didn't tell him what to do or how to do it so all the "details" the grapplers see he did on his own and 3) we haven't worked Ju Jitsu or Kenpo in a long time together as he seemed to lose interest and I didn't want to force him. I'm beyond happy right now, I guess it's time to start teaching him again?

Just felt like sharing, this is a good time for me.


----------



## MJS (Mar 22, 2007)

Great pics James!! Looks like you have a future Kenpo/Jujitsu champ on your hands!!:ultracool 

Mike


----------



## HKphooey (Mar 22, 2007)

Priceless!!!!


----------



## Touch Of Death (Mar 22, 2007)

Thanks for the Pics; they are cute. I must now go train my daughter for the cage%-} 
Sean


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Mar 22, 2007)

Awesome picture's.  Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Xue Sheng (Mar 22, 2007)

Great stuff, looks like I have to get busy with my kids now.

Thanks for posting this


----------



## green meanie (Mar 22, 2007)

Nice.


----------



## Bigshadow (Mar 22, 2007)

James, that is awesome!  Kids are great!


----------



## crushing (Mar 22, 2007)

James,  That's great!  Thanks for sharing.

Did you put together a schedule for him, or were your training sessions more ad hoc?  How many times a week when he was younger, or was it just how you played?

My youngest will be turning 3 at the end of July and I've kind of introduced him to some things, like doing forms in front of him, but I wasn't sure how to really get him involved.  I would appreciate your input.

Thanks!


----------



## bluemtn (Mar 22, 2007)

Great pics!  Kids can remember so much information.


----------



## MA-Caver (Mar 22, 2007)

Great looking kid and he's lucky to have a great dad to teach him some cool stuff. You were smart to "back-off" on his training. If he wants more he'll most likely keep asking you for it (with a few subtle hints and reminders of course from you :wink2: ). 
Going good. Looking good! 

Kudos to you Dad! :asian:


----------



## Kenpojujitsu3 (Mar 22, 2007)

crushing said:


> James, That's great! Thanks for sharing.
> 
> Did you put together a schedule for him, or were your training sessions more ad hoc? How many times a week when he was younger, or was it just how you played?
> 
> ...


 
We had an hour a day of practice together and that was also how we played together.  We always "play fight".  My son is also practically joined to my hip so he is always (well almost always) with me when I go teach or practice.  He also watches MMA with me all the time.  If you check my youtube clips "light kenpo workout" and "helping out at LTKKA" you'll see him and hear him in the background.  That's how it always is.  People at the last Larry Tatum Kenpo camp were suprised because I had him with me in every seminar I attended and the two seminars I help instruct in.  That's how it always is.  When I train he is around.  He just pays more attention than I gave him credit for and I guess I was wrong in thinking he lost interest.


----------



## MA-Caver (Mar 22, 2007)

Kenpojujitsu3 said:


> He just pays more attention than I gave him credit for and I guess I was wrong in thinking he lost interest.


To your son: Ahhh the quiet unassuming approach... veddy good young grasshoppah you fooled your master/fathah :uhyeah:


----------



## Tames D (Mar 22, 2007)

Nice stuff James. I'm feeling pretty good now that my kids are in formal Martial Arts classes (Kenpo).


----------



## kidswarrior (Mar 23, 2007)

Kenpojujitsu3 said:


> We had an hour a day of practice together and that was also how we played together.  We always "play fight".  My son is also practically joined to my hip so he is always (well almost always) with me when I go teach or practice.  He also watches MMA with me all the time.  If you check my youtube clips "light kenpo workout" and "helping out at LTKKA" you'll see him and hear him in the background.  That's how it always is.  People at the last Larry Tatum Kenpo camp were suprised because I had him with me in every seminar I attended and the two seminars I help instruct in.  That's how it always is.  When I train he is around.  He just pays more attention than I gave him credit for and I guess I was wrong in thinking he lost interest.



Precious pics. He's still sooo young. Who knows where this could go for him?


----------

